# Adobe dragging their feet.



## RacerX (Jun 7, 2001)

Lets set the "way-back" machine for WWDC 1998:

Apple introduces Carbon and Mac OS X. Microsoft and Macromedia both pledge to port their major Mac apps to Mac OS X (after both companies had earlier said they would NOT port apps to the up coming Rhapsody OS). In a stunning move, Adobe's Greg Gilley shows off a ported version of Photoshop 5.0 running native on Mac OS X DP1. The port took him less than two week to finish.


Fast forward to today (just after WWDC 2001):

Macromedia has a shipping version of a Mac OS X native Freehand, Microsoft has a native version of Internet Explorer and a native version of Office is getting the finishing touches. Corel has even thrown in a good effort to get native versions of Painter, Bryce, and the CorelDraw Suite out. Adobe is... MIA (they did release a ported version of Acrobat Reader, though NOT the full version). 

My, how times change.


----------



## scott (Jun 8, 2001)

Quark doesn't care either.

Although...

Another popular layout app in the print industry is Multi-Ad Creator, whos new ver. 6 is not native, but ported (but, hey, it's still a beta)

Adobe et all are seriously dropping the ball, as lot of graphic users may soon realize that Adobe has almost equivilent WinDoze vers of PS and Acrobat and may opt to switch platforms as opposed to waiting


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 8, 2001)

2 things

1) Is that kind in your avatar scott giving it the finger ?? lol   (or the spaceball salute ?)

2) Adobe et all will realize the error of their ways when other companies fill in the gap that they are creating with the lack of support, because OS X isnt just attracting mac people, but also unix geeks stat stem from all sorts of platforms including but not limited to irix, solaris, tru64,linux etc.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 8, 2001)

But it make you wonder about their motives if they could be the first to demo in Carbon back then and now they are one of the last to port now. Specially when they make it a point to say that it took only one person about a week and a half to get it to the point it was at WWDC '98. What? They can't spare one person for a couple weeks to get the a beta rolling? We have to wait for the next FULL version before they can port their apps? I think Adobe is unhappy with Apple for some reason and this is how they show it.


----------



## Soapvox (Jun 8, 2001)

Adobe was built on the backs of Macintosh devotees and once Winblows finally became an os you could do something with with out the blue screen of death every five minutes (now it is only every five hours) they abandoned us.  I remember when Illustrator came out with the Mac version and then 6 months later you would see the windows port, now the Windows version gets developed first and then they toss together the mac version (see how crappy and crashy Illustrator 9 is).  In my opinion it is time that people start looking to other sources for stuff that you use Adobe for now, because they may not EVER be coming to OS X and if they do it will be half hearted!  Also they took an awesome web development tool like Cyberstudio GoLive and made it into a piece of crap!  Any develpers out there listening... We need a FULL Photoshop and InDesign replacement... GIMP needs work but maybe someone can take it to its next steps and Adobe will realize it too late and fade away as they should.  Long live Open Source and Macromedia!


----------



## RacerX (Jun 8, 2001)

WriteUp 3.0 (good word processor) Anderson Financial Systems (http://www.afstrade.com/), still in the "wait and see mode.

PasteUp 3.0 (on par with PageMaker 4) Anderson Financial Systems, same as WriteUp.

OpenWrite (another good WP) Sun Microsystems, they are sitting on all of the old LightHouse apps.

WetPaint (image editor) Sun.

Diagram (drawing, not that great), Sun.

Concurrence (presentaion) Sun (AppleWorks has nothing to fear here).

Illustrator (need I say more) Adobe, one of the early professional design apps to make it to NEXTSTEP.

FrameMaker (combo WP/Page Layout) Adobe, another early NeXT app that may never see OS X.

This is not to say that all of the apps didn't make it (we have TIFFany, Create, OmniWeb, and others), but many of the good apps of the NeXT days are in the hands of people who don't want to use them. These plus Freehand, the up coming Office, and the CorelDRAW Suite would give OS X a great rush to complete acceptance.


----------



## scott (Jun 8, 2001)

Admiral;

My youngest kid, who adorns the pages as my Avatar, isn't giving the finger, although that would be hilarious. I think he's got a fistfill of food and is thinking real hard about how to get it into his maw with all of the previous bites.

Or he's pinching a loaf: LOL


----------



## skamen (Jun 20, 2001)

You mentioned that Adobe showed off a Beta version of Photoshop for a beta version of Mac OS X during the developers conference in '98. Would anybody happen to have a screenshot of that version of Photoshop or where I can get them?

thanks

-Scott


----------



## RacerX (Jun 22, 2001)

Apple did a very good job of making sure that no shots of DP 1 made it out of WWDC '98. In fact I didn't see my first shot of DP 2 until a couple months again (you can find some at: http://www.simplesoft.dk/Artikler/OSXVIEW/dp2gallery1.html ). That was the last major reference to porting Adobe apps to Mac OS X until after the release of the Public Beta (which has been in the hands of the public for 9 months now). The person at Adobe who ported PS 5.0 was Greg Gilley. I do not know if he is still with Adobe System today.


----------



## skamen (Jun 22, 2001)

So did they acutally show off the Carbon Version of Photoshop at the WWDC or did they just talk about it? If they showed it there wouldn't somebody have screenshots of it that took pictures of the bigscreen at WWDC or something?

-Scott


----------



## jdog (Jun 22, 2001)

I think you can take a look at Adobe acrobat and get a feel of their commitment to MacOSX.  Its a OSX app that has to be installed through classic, what kinda crap is that?  Come on.  Thats just flat out laziness. 

-jdog


----------



## RacerX (Jun 22, 2001)

It was a working version of PS 5.0 running on Apple's working version of Mac OS X DP 1. Like I said, images of DP 1 alone are hard to come by (and it was the center attraction of WWDC 98), and getting an actual picture of both DP 1 and it running PS would be great.

So, yes it was a working Carbon version of Photoshop 5.0 running on the first Developer Preview version of Mac OS X. I have not seen any images of the demos from WWDC 2001 which just finished, those should be as easier to get than ones from WWDC 98. Actually if you can come across any images from any WWDC that were not released or authorized by Apple, I would love to see them.


----------



## apb3 (Jun 23, 2001)

http://www.zdnet.com/intweek/stories/columns/0,4164,2779294,00.html

seems Adobe won't officially be at MacWorld NYC, but several developers are said to have been quoted as saying all major apps would be carbonized in their next revs. It's something I guess...


----------



## dzurn (Jul 2, 2001)

All I know is that at a local "Strictly Business" expo in the Twin Cities, Minnesota in May there was a product manager from Adobe giving demonstrations of the latest PhotoShop, InDesign, Illustrator suite showing the latest batch of neat features.

At one point, he ran an application which looked very much like the other Adobe apps, but he refused to call it anything. Presumably this is Adobe showing a new version of the app but avoiding speculation by not naming it. 

So from that I took it to show Adobe was committed to bringing out new versions for OS X. Not today, maybe not tomorrow, but it's not like falling out of bed.

What really surprised (and pleased me) was the recent announcement of PageMaker 7. Can't say if it will be carbonized, but ANY update would be great. I still use PageMaker for 80% of my wages (80% of my day's work is in PM 6.5.2) 

Darryl Zurn


----------

